# Canon Pixma MG3250 : How to reset all counters



## boblalux (Aug 6, 2012)

Canon Pixma MG3250 : How to reset all counters.
I have started a little website/page which will show how to re-set the ink counters as well as the ink pad counter - Simple Method of Entering Service Mode & Resetting Counters to Zero on Canon Pixma MG3250 Printers - Hopefully a (very) tiny nail in the cofiin of the printer companies (all of them do it!) with their cheating.
On my website you will be shown how to enter the service mode of the printer, and then use tool V3400.exe to reset. The latter can be found by Googling, otherwise ask me


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It only affects users that refill their ink cartridges (at least those are the only people that I've seen complain). And the cartridge monitoring serves multiple purposes.


----------

